
Ask HN: How do you choose which project to start? - nazz
I have a few projects in mind like motion graphics and starting drop shipping. I have ideas for both and I am able to start now. How do you decide on which project to start? Both will take a whie.
======
tmaly
Can you find an online audience, say a forum where there are people actively
discussing some problem for which your project is the perfect solution?

------
jadeydi
I think you wouldn't get your answer from here. I do not want to disappoint
you. Most time, you did something out, you can hardly get feedback, to say
nothing of target.

You have to figure out yourself, try and try, stop to think and try again. If
you don't know how to do, keep trying.

------
fairpx
Here's what works for me:

1\. Give each idea a quick title and write them down

2\. Write down the following questions:

* Does this solve a problem for me/am I the target audience?

* Am I part of an online/offline community that are also like me and would likely love this idea because it solves a problem?

* Can I easily get 3 paying customers within the next 5 days, because I have easy access to the target audience?

* Is this something I can launch by myself quickly?

There are more stuff you could ask to the list of questions, but basically the
idea that has 'Yes' to all of these questions, is the one you should be
jumping on right away. Cross away the other ideas that have No's, or try to
figure out how to turn it into a Yes. But your time is limited, so don't waste
it bouncing around with ideas that aren't a good fit.

